# Still just plays too rough...sigh...



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Jemma is now 7 months old...and she's come a long way....no more barking and lunging at cars, joggers or walkers. At times, she even lets dogs pass by our yard without barking...not everytime, but the fact that it's even sometimes shows all the work we've put into that. In short, Jemma tends to be a reactive...high energy (don't want to use the word hyper) puppy. I see her slowing a little bit....but not much yet. My biggest concern is that she still plays too rough with the kids. When the kids are out in the back yard playing, I have to keep her on a lead. If I don't, she jumps up on them still, knocks them over, and even occasionaly mouths them....all in an attempt to play with them, but I just can't have that since she's getting huge (kids are 9 and 6).

I work hard to correct her, praise her for correct, gentle and calm behavior, try diversion to something she can play with - her tug rope, etc....but does anyone else have any specific advice on this? I'm worried I'll never be able to let her be out with the kids in play off lead...and that makes me very sad. Not sure if this is a puppy thing, or more of just how she is. I know she's very young still...but at this point, she MUST know that this is not okay...


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyde watches my son intently when we're outside. Well, not like he's stalking him. But while we're playing (me and the dog), he will always look up to see where my son is. Sometimes he will leave me to go see what he's doing. A couple of times when he's been in crazy dog mode he will knock my son over, or get too carried away with him, mouthing, biting, etc. But when they're together and being normal to each other, he doesn't jump up on him or anything, even when we're outside. He will follow him around the yard.

I have problems with my son more, who wants to stick his hand in my dogs mouth. Tyde won't be nipping at my son, until my son does that, then he says "Ok... you want some teeth, here..." Not hard though. (not saying it can't get harder). When they're outside together, my son takes the dog's toy... usually whichever one he's playing with, and claims it as his own. Tyde will follow him around trying to get it. Part of the time Jeven will get mad when the dog tries to get his toy back, the other part he will run from the dog laughing like it's the best thing ever that the dog is chasing him. 

When he comes up and takes the toy from the dog, I usually get another toy.


Is she calmer with them inside, and it's just an outside thing? 

I'm so glad Tyde isn't that rough with my son.. it is FREAKING HARD having a 2 yr old and a puppy... having a over-zealous puppy that jumps up on children would probably push me to my limit... Lol.

I'm sure she will calm down eventually... not that you want to "wait" until she does. Hopefully some people can help more... since I know I'm of no help at all. Lol.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You would think...but it isn't that way with all dogs. I _still_ correct my rescue for becoming too rough. I especially hate when she bites Whiskey's flew  so I always keep half an eye on the dogs when they are playing so I can monitor what goes on.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He's still a puppy. Kids are REALLY EXCITING for dogs. My pup who's 9.5 months old is great around other kids, but at home here, and when mine are playing outside (my two youngest are 12 and 13), either sledding, or basketball, or whatever, he simply cannot stand it. He gets crazy wild, so I have to supervise at all times. It's purely out of play, and the basketball particularly he loves. He has very high ball drive (prey, I believe). The long line is great, I correct him if he needs it and praise for good behavior too. It's just a time and consistency thing. 

I feel your pain though. When the kids want to go play basketball and I'm busy, he drives me crazy running around in here whining and standing at the window, watching and barking. I usually end up giving him a bone in his crate where he can't see them, LOL


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Her inside behavior is now just about perfect...so it is indeed more of an outside thing. She used to do this stuff inside too - especially with my 6 year old son because he is a high energy kid...he doesn't walk anywhere, he runs...so it's just been an "adventure" with both the pup and my son together from day one. I think she loves him the best of all of us probably just for this reason - same energy level , seems to simply not be able to stand letting him run by shrieking without getting "in on the fun". But, now indoors she rarely, if ever jumps up on him and mouths him anymore. But outside, she loses her mind and reverts. I feel like she's a high prey drive pup - but maybe they all are? We have sort of made it her "job" to chase birds from the yard - just because she loves to do it and it seemed a harmless mission for her - we praise her and she herds them right out into the pine trees beyond her invisible fence line...so the birds have a safe zone, and she has a fun time herding. But she also chases bugs, flies, butterflies, etc. - anything that moves in the yard...jumps up to catch them and goes into crazy pup mode...and kids are no exception. 

Maybe with time and thousands upon thousands of corrections she'll learn she just can't do that with kids oustide either....it's just a real pain in the arse to stand out there and try to play with the kids while holding onto her long line to correct her.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

And don't forget maturity.


----------

